
Show HN: Open-Source CSS Contest - vicnicius
https://csscontest.com/
======
vicnicius
The basic idea is as follows: each week, you have an HTML file with some
content, and your goal is to create the CSS file that makes this a beautiful
piece of (web) art. The contest runs on Github on top of some automation.
Contributions, entries, and content suggestions are all handled there. At the
end of each week, the project bot selects a winning entry (you vote by
reacting to the entry PR), which is then deployed to
[https://csscontest.com](https://csscontest.com) and stays there for the whole
week. A more detailed explanation is here:
[https://github.com/bitsofart/contest/#welcome](https://github.com/bitsofart/contest/#welcome).
This project is the result of a lot of my interests put together. I wanted to
be a designer at the beginning of my career. Back in those days,
[https://www.awwwards.com/](https://www.awwwards.com/) was a fantastic source
of inspiration, and I dreamed of one day having that website of the day ribbon
on my website. This day never came, and my interests shifted towards
programming and code. But I still love seeing amazing visuals on the web, and
I've always thought how nice it would be to have an award, like the Awwwards'
site of the day, but more open, both in terms of content and selection.

Along with that, I'm also fascinated by evolution and the idea of things
organically progressing in ways no one can anticipate. And I've been long
thinking of this idea of a "crowdsourced" code project, and where a community
of coders would take it.

So I merged the two ideas in this project: An open space for the community to
participate in a contest to make beautiful things on the web. All the few
contest's rules and their application are open-source (there are links for
them in the repo), and everything is automated so we can have as few single-
person interferences as possible. In an ideal world, everyone interested can
participate, and I, as the owner of the repo, don't even have to look at it.

